# Skeeter boat, 1948 boat model, original wooden style.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I have been working off and on with my Balsa wood Skeeter boat model, original wooden style, 1948. This makes approx four I have run thru. Too many angles makes for a rough go for this little boat. Either too long or too wide or all the angles not matching up on the bow, AINT GONNA WHIP ME THOUGH!
Dam, I am sure glad there are more Balsa wood trees growing now for future mess ups!. This is the best so far, but still needs a lot more work.
Robert Dunn from Razor Hobbies in Baytown built the first one from my pics of the real boat and drawings, because I did not have the experience of building this type of model, and he does, thanx.
For all your RC boats, planes, cars see Robert at Razor Hobbies in Baytown.
The last pic is of the original wood Skeeter built in 1948 or so.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like it! :doowapsta

Good job so far. How you going to finish it? Are you going to stain and varnish it?


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I tried to stain some Balsa with mahogany stain and did not turn out to good, was a dark black looking effect. However after you asked about staining, I thought about not stirring and shaking the can and it worked a lot better. So, I guess I will go ahead and stain the insides and finish with a clear finish. Balsa does not stain well at all, turns different colors and also the CL glue spots show up. So I will have to work on that so my boat may turn out like the Skeeter boat below. I would like that very much.
My friend Robert at Razor Hobbies here in Baytown has one of those 3-D coping machines, and I gave him several pics of some toy battery operated Johnson & Evinrude outboard motors, and he will try to make some to put on my boats. Man that would look real nice.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Well done! Doyle, glad to see you are still at the wooden models. I just did some woodwork and my BIL, who builds cabinets for a living, suggested using Miniwax Water Based polyurethane over the oil stain. Came out great. Rich


----------



## Bmxstang (Feb 3, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

richg99 said:


> Well done! Doyle, glad to see you are still at the wooden models. I just did some woodwork and my BIL, who builds cabinets for a living, suggested using Miniwax Water Based polyurethane over the oil stain. Came out great. Rich


When I doing all the refinishing work on some antiques and all the 8' tall grandfather clocks, and all the furniture I made for my lake house, I used Deft semi-gloss, still do when little odd jobs here.
Spray gun works the best, but for the little jobs I used the rubber throw away paint brushes, "no extra bristles in da paint".


----------

